# Found a honey-hole of morel mushrooms



## uncle eddie (Apr 23, 2022)

Mushrooms are neither a fruit or vegetable (they are fungi) - but I thought this was the best place to post this.

We have walked for miles and miles on our farm looking for morels, year after year.  We would find "enough" to keep us coming back "next year" ... but this sure was a nice find.  Normally we find singles every so often.  This year they are clumped up in a new honey-hole I found!  They are still in singles on the rest of the farm. 

They are soaking in salt water now.  This evening, they will be sliced, then a little egg batter and seasoned flour (S&P only!) and then into the skillet!

I have dried morels in the past (forced air dehydrator, set at 90F) when we could not eat them all (a very good problem!)  They smell absolutely amazing when dried.  They do rehydrate back to normal size but are mushy.  We now batter, flour and season extras and store them in the freezer.  You take them from the freezer and drop them right into the skillet and they cook up just fine.  Freezer burn is never a problem as these go fast.


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Apr 23, 2022)

Awesome find there!!  I can almost taste them from here. Ours will be a few weeks out yet, then hope to find some
like you did.
Just adding a little here on something I learned from a die hard morel hunter.  We split and soak ours in salt water, then fry them naked in butter,  To each there own.  However he taught me a great way to 'preserve' them for later use. And they don't get mushy after.  You take the extra morels and fry them '1/2 way done' in butter, then remove them from the heat.  Spread them on a cookie sheet and place in freezer for 1/2 hour.  Take out and bag them up in ziplock or vacumn seal.  Since flash freezing they will not stick together.  When ready to use,  take them out, add them to butter in a pan and continue frying as normal until done,  Crispy and soft as if fresh,   just an FYI.


----------



## checkdude (Apr 23, 2022)

Wow! What a fantastic haul! I am never this lucky. Once in while will come across a mess of Chantels thow.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 23, 2022)

Nice find .


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 23, 2022)

checkdude said:


> Wow! What a fantastic haul! I am never this lucky. Once in while will come across a mess of Chantels thow.


We find chantels everywhere when in season. 
Don’t care for them much though as compared to other mushrooms.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 23, 2022)

Nice find! I spent the past 2 Springs searching and found.... one... now I jokingly threaten my girlfriend that we’re going mushroom hunting


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 23, 2022)

Looks awesome! Of all the things I’m good at finding morels isn’t one of them lol!! I love them and find a few here and there. I have friends who find hundreds a day. That batch of yours would be a monumental haul for me.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 23, 2022)

They don't grow this far south...so jealous! I love mushrooms! I find some every once in a while when I visit my buddy in Kansas in the spring though.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 26, 2022)

I’m sorry I missed this one. That is an awesome find! I love morels, but I have to buy them. I don’t trust myself congrats on the honey hole!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 26, 2022)

I'm tired of my farm...I want to come visit yours!  That's an awesome find!

Ryan


----------



## rc4u (Apr 26, 2022)

i seem to remember a few friends picking mushrooms in oregon in the '70's.. they didnt look like those and i think it made e'm feel good, funny or different.


----------



## Majja13 (Apr 27, 2022)

Fantastic hunting spot you got there.


----------

